# New to the IronMag Scene



## LukeWillmott (Mar 31, 2021)

Hey everyone!

I'm Luke, I own Castle Gym Nottingham in the UK.

We're the oldest hardcore gym in the county and have the heaviest weights too.

A lot of our community are body builders so we'd love to hear all your tips on muscle building.

We'll share advice and knowledge from our team and members too 

Thanks
Castle Gym Team
https://castlegymnottingham.co.uk/


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Mar 31, 2021)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## brazey (Mar 31, 2021)

Welcome....


----------



## Drugsgear (Mar 31, 2021)

Welcome to IMF️




Sincerely, Alan.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 31, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## adhome01 (Apr 29, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ordawg1 (May 8, 2021)

Welcome aboard ~


----------



## Yerg2 (May 2, 2022)

Welcome sir


----------

